# turning big pens



## bgtymrs (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a question for you experienced pen turner. I am attempting to turn a big pen 12.5 mm and the question i have is can u someone please tell me what the correct speed is to drill thru the blank. i have made an attempt once before and it didnt work so well so if someone could help or give me some good advice that would be great thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what material is your pen blank?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

With acrylics I always cut them about a half inch long..and ALWAYS put a smaller scrap piece of wood below it for the acrylic to rest on. I use the 'vise' on the drilll press and it works out OK.. Skrewed up a bunch before I put the wood below.. Go slow at the end and keep clearing out the hole as you go. Accumulated shavings will shatter the end if you have a bunch in the hole.. Speedwise..I go full blast with everything. Just keep lifting and clearing as you go. Problem is almost always at the lower end of the blank. When you get down there..take short strokes and clear often. If you have cut the blank a little long, if it shatters a little, you can go back to the bandsaw and trim off that part before squaring up the ends...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

1. measure the tube to the blank so you know how far to drill

2. Place the blank in a vise and use the lathe or drill press

3. * Drill to your mark. * I drill with a fast speed, clearing the bit every 1/4 inch.

4. Remove blank and place your blank inside the hole to ensure good fit

5. *Use a saw to cut off excess blank* do not try and drill through

6. At this point you need to decide if the blank is transparent to show the brass tube after turning.

6a. Paint the inside of the blank and I also paint the tube.

6b. Let the paint dry

6c. Check the brass tube in the blank for proper fit, adding paint will change the inner space. Very fine sanding of the brass tube until you get it inserted.

7. Glue the brass tube into the blank.

8. Let glue/epoxy dry. If the blank was cut correct, once the tube is inserted you should have almost no trimming.

I like to round the edges on any square acrylic blanks with the belt sander. They do not need to be perfect, just take the hard edges off.

Install your bushing, mount on lather and start the turning process. I use calipers to get my final size. Bushings will work but over time with sanding, they will get material removed and you do not want to mess up a larger pen hardware. Bushings need to be replaced in time. I would suggest when you do get the next sets, to try the derlin bushings. They will help if you do a lot of CA finishes.


----------



## bgtymrs (Nov 18, 2009)

i have made smaller pens like the cigar slimline etc those type but when i attempted to do the bigger pen it didnt work so well the tube did not fit the way it should. 

speckle catcher does the material being used matter as far as how fast to drill


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What Bill said.
I do most all my drilling on the lathe. I always drill at the slowest speed on the lathe. Drill slow and clear VERY often. Doesn't make any difference what material it is.

Another thing if you really have to put the pressure to it your drill bit is too dull to be using.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bgtymrs said:


> i have made smaller pens like the cigar slimline etc those type but when i attempted to do the bigger pen it didnt work so well the *tube did not fit the way it should*.
> 
> speckle catcher does the material being used matter as far as how fast to drill


explain?

are you using the lathe or drill press?

is the hole to wide?

is the drill (press or lathe) running true?

and this happens...are you using the correct drill bit?


----------



## bgtymrs (Nov 18, 2009)

im using a drill press im assuming its true havent had any other problems with the other pens i have made. yes the hole is to wide for the tube and yes im using the correct bit i think. im using the correct size bit im suppose to you at least what the directions of the pen say to use


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking you're not using the right bit.. I had that trouble once and after checking it out...found out I had put the bit back in the wrong packaging..Over the years I've accumulated probably two dozen bits for different size pens and it's easy to get them mixed up...at least for me...

Try drilling a scrap piece of wood and checking the tube in it...you might have switched a couple of them around by accident.. The conversions of drills in mm's and inches don't always exactly correspond either...

(and...just a little 'wobble' in the drill bit is gonna make a bigger hole.. .02)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If the tube doesn't fit real good try using Gorilla glue to glue the tube into the blank. If you wet the inside of the blank it will fill in the loose places when the glue sets. Be sure and tape both ends of the blank to hold the tube in place.


----------



## bgtymrs (Nov 18, 2009)

tortuga it seems like the bigger bit seems to wobble thats why i wanted to know about speed


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bgtymrs said:


> tortuga it seems like the bigger bit seems to wobble thats why i wanted to know about speed


roll your bit on a piece of glass to see if it's out of round..if it's straight then the wobble is in your drill press...speed is not going to make a difference

the larger hardware pieces gives you less room for errors

I asked about the correct bit because I know the suppliers have shipped the wrong ones before, most times they are not bundled up rather than when they get an order, someone goes down the shelves and grabs the pieces and puts them in the order.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.ehow.com/how_6372709_remove-wobble-delta-drill-press.html

depending on your drill press, you might be able to fix the runout (wobble)

google your make/model for directions


----------

